# 2014 Official UGA Football thread



## Unicoidawg (May 31, 2014)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 31, 2014)

Woof woof let them dawgs eat !


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2014)

Can't wait to see what Pruitt can do. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm just looking forward to having fb on the big screen again. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

Wonder what Bobo will call given a new QB?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> Wonder what Bobo will call given a new QB?



Gurley left then Gurley right. But if J Scott Wesley is healthy along with Mal Mitchell we can stretch the field. Hope the D is improved. We owe Clem a little payback, too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Gurley left then Gurley right. But if J Scott Wesley is healthy along with Mal Mitchell we can stretch the field. Hope the D is improved. We owe Clem a little payback, too.



This! With a dash of Marshall, Douglas, Thurmond, Chubb, and maybe a glimpse of Sony too if he doesnt rs...... Wait Rumph just caught a deep one for a TD!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I'm just looking forward to having fb on the big screen again. Go Dawgs!



Me Too!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm trying not to be too optimistic because I've been disappointed too many times lately. 

I'm hoping that coach Pruitt is the answer to our defensive disappointments! There is no doubt in my mind that underachieving defenses have cost us 2 National Championships since Van Gorder left Athens.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 3, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Gurley left then Gurley right. But if J Scott Wesley is healthy along with Mal Mitchell we can stretch the field. Hope the D is improved. We owe Clem a little payback, too.





brownceluse said:


> This! With a dash of Marshall, Douglas, Thurmond, Chubb, and maybe a glimpse of Sony too if he doesnt rs...... Wait Rumph just caught a deep one for a TD!! Go Dawgs!



And, hopefully, Isaiah McKenzie can give our ST a boost returning kicks.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Tray Mathews just announced that he's transferring ...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> Tray Mathews just announced that he's transferring ...



He had no choice. He was dismissed from the team.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> He had no choice. He was dismissed from the team.



Yep. That hadn't been reported when I saw the first info about it.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 3, 2014)

Purge out the Bad and keep bringing in good ones. We will continue to improve over time.

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sure would be nice to start the season without this one going to jail these done this etc... Let's just work hard and play football is it that hard fellas


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 4, 2014)

Glad we are cleaning up the mess. I just hope we have enough bodies to make it through the defensive season without getting riddled.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2014)

Get them all a current driver's licence too.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 4, 2014)

How many huge 3rd down plays did Mathews, Wiggins and JHC give up last year? 

I'm not a big fan of Chuck Oliver but he made some great points today. These clowns got started in college under Grantham. He let them get away with things and Pruitt isn't that kind of coach. Shaq was passed over in the spring and didn't like it so he left to play for a coach that isn't so demanding. The other two are trouble and they are both most likely going to be in Louisville's defensive backfield with Wiggins playing for a coach that's defenses have never played up to their potential.

Meanwhile coach Pruitt has coached the defense of the past two National Champions. I don't think Georgia will make it 3 in a row this year but I think we will be better simply because our defensive coach isn't going to baby anybody!


----------



## Horns (Jun 13, 2014)

Check out this new video.

Video must be embedded to be posted


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 13, 2014)

Good video, but the music made me want to puke.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 13, 2014)

Liked the video, but it needs the music from that old tape / cd of great UGA songs, like "Hunker Down Hairy Dogs". Think the composer just passed.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2014)

If....IF....BIG IF the Dogs were to win a NC this year with Pruitt as DC, Pruitt would be enshrined in Georgia lore forever....and it would be tough to keep him. Heck, if the defense improves dramatically, it might be tough to keep him more than a few years.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2014)

Mark Richt Speaks at SEC Media Days 2014


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 2, 2014)

ATHENS — 

There is a fundamental truth that even the most brilliant and self-absorbed of college football coaches understand: Before he can sell a player on his scheme, he has to sell himself.


This isn’t Pop Warner. This isn’t high school. The buy-in for a college player isn’t automatic. He’s older. He’s a little more self-assured and a little less likely to be intimidated by a coach’s stare. A fifth-year senior has probably seen the mad-raving-lunatic-new-coach act more than once.These kids need to be sold.
“It’s not like high school when they’re are in awe of you,” Jeremy Pruitt said as he stood in a corridor of Georgia’s Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall. “Some of these guys are 21, 22 years old. The big thing to me is, the older guys know what they want, and you have to help them get what they want. Because if they believe you can help them get what they want, then you’ve got them.”
Georgia hasn’t played a game yet this season, but I already believe one thing about Pruitt, their new defensive coordinator, that I never believed in four years about Todd Grantham, his predecessor: He’s got them.
Returning defensive players — those who haven’t already been dismissed from the program or left because their feelings were hurt — seem to speak in ways about Pruitt that they never did about Grantham. There’s reverence, respect, a belief in their coach. Before, it seemed more focused on whether their coach was their pal and played to their ego.
Defensive back Damian Swann said Pruitt brings something to Georgia that was missing under Grantham:
“The demand. He tells you what he wants, and he demands it. And I don’t mean that in a bad way — he shows you. He’s an excellent teacher.”
Linebacker Jordan Jenkins referred to Grantham, now at Louisville, as “an NFL coach.” It wasn’t meant as a compliment.
“He’s good with guys who aren’t wrong,” Jenkins said. “But young guys would get confused (at his scheme). I just feel like we all are going to understand things a lot more now. I was in a meeting today when he was going over a play, and coach Pruitt said, ‘Now, don’t not listen to me about this play just because it doesn’t relate to your position. Knowing this will help you understand the defense.’
“While he was speaking, I kept picturing myself in a similar situation last year where if I understood the principle better I could’ve made a play. I got goose bumps just thinking about it. Really, I got goose bumps.”
It has been six months since Pruitt made the surprising decision to leave Florida State, just eight days following the Seminoles’ national title win. Money and autonomy generally factor into these decisions, but there’s also a strong sense that Pruitt felt more comfortable with the idea of working for Richt in Athens than working for Jimbo Fisher in Tallahassee.
We’ll see how this goes. But it’s difficult not to believe Pruitt won’t be successful.
His task isn’t easy. Georgia’s defense has had recent a history of underperforming relative to its perceived talent level. The Dogs ranked among the SEC’s worst teams in 2013 in pass defense, total defense, points allowed and takeaways. When Grantham got a job offer at Louisville, Georgia coach Mark Richt probably was ready to drive him to the airport.
This offseason also has seen six player arrests, one suspension and three transfers, all on defense.
Pruitt doesn’t seem to care. He’s new. He doesn’t have any preconceived notions about players and therefore doesn’t count player losses as, well, losses.
“I never had them anyhow,” he said. “I’d like to focus on the players who are at Georgia, not the ones who aren’t here.”
Here’s the thing about some high-profile college players, Georgia’s included: They came with a sense of entitlement. It’s a common byproduct of recruiting. Eighteen-year-olds are treated like super heroes and get drunk on their star rankings.
“There’s been a lot of really good football players, Hall of Famers, who were redshirted in college,” Pruitt said. “But now one of the first things kids want to talk about is their opportunity to play. We don’t really care how many stars they have. We want the right guys. But in their mind I think they start believing, ‘You know, ‘I’m the fourth-best such-and-such.’ The guys who come here and just focus on getting better every day are the guys who usually have success.”
Pruitt is direct, in your face. He’s not going to pander to a player or stroke his ego.
Richt smiled when asked if that was a rude awakening for some returning players.
“I’d say maybe there was a little bit of a shock to their system,” he said.
“He doesn’t have time for a guy who’s not serious about learning what to do. He’ll get on the guy and then that guy will just move (down) the depth chart. He’s following through on what he said in the first meeting, which is, ‘I’m not going to give you what you want, I’m going to give you what you earn.’”
Are you starting to believe there might be a greater sense of accountability?
I asked Pruitt what struck him most when he first watched game film from last season.
“Inconsistency,” he said. “There’s one quarter when they don’t give up any points and the next quarter when they give up 21. What was different? Sure, the other team is going to make plays, but once they do you can’t duck your head, you have to keep fighting and make plays.”
He doesn’t terrorize his players. To the contrary, he had four dinners (each class level) for defensive backs.
“You have to create an atmosphere where they feel like it’s home,” he said.
Over burgers and hot dogs, players continued to buy what Pruitt was selling.
“I know some guys left,” Swann said, “but I want to play for this guy.”
Got him.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2014)

BowChilling said:


> I'm trying not to be too optimistic because I've been disappointed too many times lately.
> 
> I'm hoping that coach Pruitt is the answer to our defensive disappointments! There is no doubt in my mind that underachieving defenses have cost us 2 National Championships since Van Gorder left Athens.



This.^ Our secondary needs some big time manning up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 2, 2014)

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/georgia-db-aaron-davis-not-your-average-walkon/ngsyq/


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 3, 2014)

4 more staturdays. Go Dawgs


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 3, 2014)

You can't help but like what you hear coming out of Athens so far.
And I love who that low life Bobby Petrino is paying a million bucks a year to coach his D!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.macon.com/2014/08/03/3231549/parrish-fenteng-standing-out-among.html?sp=/99/160/166/823/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.macon.com/2014/08/02/3230214/georgias-hyped-freshman-carter.html?sp=/99/160/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.macon.com/2014/08/03/3231324/georgia-linebackers-are-looking.html?sp=/99/160/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2014...-swann-will-let-his-play.html?sp=/99/210/222/


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> http://www.macon.com/2014/08/03/3231549/parrish-fenteng-standing-out-among.html?sp=/99/160/166/823/





rex upshaw said:


> http://www.macon.com/2014/08/02/3230214/georgias-hyped-freshman-carter.html?sp=/99/160/





rex upshaw said:


> http://www.macon.com/2014/08/03/3231324/georgia-linebackers-are-looking.html?sp=/99/160/





rex upshaw said:


> http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2014...-swann-will-let-his-play.html?sp=/99/210/222/



Lotta' hype. I hope they are right.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Lotta' hype. I hope they are right.



It's like the NFL Films team previews.  They can make each team look like a Super Bowl contender.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2014)

Georgia 2014 Media Guide




Click this text to view 2014 Media Guide!

Scroll through the pages by using your left and right arrow keys.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2014)

Hearing that FB Merrit Hall is done with football because of concussions and Detric Dukes is moving from ILB to FB full time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2014)

I saw that earlier, Rex. It sure don't sound good. Article.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2014)

SEC Network launch Thursday To Include live visit to UGA.

The launch of the SEC Network Thursday from 6-9 p.m. will include a live visit to the University of Georgia.
The Network will go live to all 14 SEC schools during the three hour official launch on Thursday. Former UGA All-American lineman and current SEC Network game analyst Matt Stinchcomb will anchor the live segment from UGA which is expected to air near the 7:30 p.m. mark.

The UGA segment will be staged on the south side of Stegeman Coliseum and will include an interview with head football coach Mark Richt as well as interviews with Bulldog quarterback Hutson Mason and tailback Todd Gurley. Also featured will be the UGA national champion equestrian team. Georgia spirit squads and band will be in attendance as well as fans.

What is the difference between the SEC Network and SEC Network +? There are two parts to the SEC Network coverage. First is the traditional TV network which will air select live games, great games from the past, and different shows produced by both the SEC Network as well as the schools. As with all TV Networks, only one show can air at a time. To bring event more coverage to SEC fans, the SEC Network has developed the SEC Network + which is a digital network that will air hundreds of live event coverage and more.

More information about SEC Network + and UGA programming is detailed below.

The SEC Network Channel Finder may be accessed via the following link: http://getsecnetwork.com/channel-finder.

SEC Network Flips the Switch Thursday at 6 p.m. with SEC Now Debut

Mannings, O'Neal among 31 Voices to Welcome the Network; Live Reports from all 14 Campuses

On Thursday, Aug. 14, at 6 p.m. ET, sports fans nationwide will experience SEC Network, a 24/7 multiplatform sports network devoted to the Southeastern Conference and operated by ESPN. The network will debut with its flagship news and information show SEC Now live from all 14 SEC campuses. Sports of all seasons will be showcased in the three-hour special sharing the passion, beauty and treasure trove of champions stowed up in SEC country.

Notable figures on and off the field, lent their voices in an opening essay that speaks to the tradition, pageantry and storied history of the SEC. Peyton, Eli and Archie Manning, Shaquille O'Neal, Dara Torres and Joe Namath are among the 31 voices that will ring for the SEC. Their words will be the first etched in SEC Network history. They will be expanded upon over the course of the show and the year ahead by a talented pool of SEC Network commentators, 15 of which are involved in the opening show. In total, the premiere night will include 21 anchors, reporters and analysts in studio and reporting live from campuses.

The show will feature a diversity of sports coverage, a host of SEC Network experts, high-end features, behind-the-scenes access and sit-down interviews backbone elements for the regularly schedule SEC Now show.

Highlights of the debut special:

Faces of SEC Now: Hosts Dari Nowkhah and Maria Taylor will anchor the first live show from the network's Charlotte, N.C., studios. They will be joined by broadcasting legend Brent Musburger as well as Paul Finebaum, Greg McElroy and Booger McFarland
Live Whip Around Reporting: Analysts, reporters and even a SportsCenter anchor will be dispersed and reporting live from the following SEC locations: Marcus Spears (Alabama), Niki Noto (Arkansas), Rece Davis (Auburn), Joe Tessitore (Florida), Tim Tebow (Florida), Matt Stinchcomb (Georgia), Laura Rutledge (Kentucky), Peter Burns (LSU), Ben McDonald (LSU), Tony Barnhart (Mississippi State), John Anderson (Missouri), Kaylee Hartung (Ole Miss), Shannon Spake (South Carolina), Ryan McGee (Tennessee), Kayce Smith (Texas A&M) and Jessica Mendoza (Vanderbilt)
All-Access: Go inside football camps with wired coaches; listen live at Mississippi State practice with Coach Dan Mullen, stride alongside Florida's walkthrough with coach Will Muschamp and shout with Yell Leaders at Aggies Yell practice
Features: Auburn offensive lineman Shon Coleman was sidelined in 2011 and 2012 while fighting leukemia. Coleman returned last September and is battling for the starting left tackle position vacated by Greg Robinson, the No. 2 overall pick in last year's NFL Draft
Highlights: Live look-ins and highlights from in-progress soccer matches UAB at Vanderbilt and Creighton at Arkansas
SEC Now will be immediately followed with the SEC Storied debut of "The Stars are Aligned" at 9 p.m. The programming schedule for the next 14 days programming can be seen here.

SEC Network

The Southeastern Conference and ESPN have signed a 20-year agreement through 2034 to create and operate a multiplatform network which will launch August 14, 2014. The new network and its accompanying digital platform will carry SEC content 24/7 including more than 1,000 events in its first year. The network will televise 45 SEC football games, more than 100 men's basketball games, 60 women's basketball games, 75 baseball games, and events from across the SEC's 21 sports annually. Programming will also include in-depth commentary and analysis in studio shows, daily news and information, original content such as SEC Storied, spring football games, and more. AT&T U-verse® TV, Bright House Networks, Charter, Comcast Xfinity TV, Cox Communications, DIRECTV, DISH, Google Fiber, LUS Fiber, PTC Communications, Time Warner Cable, Wilkes Telephone, and members of the NCTC, NRTC and NTTC and will carry the television network nationwide at launch. Hundreds of additional live events from various sports will be offered exclusively as SEC Network+ events on WatchESPN and SECNetwork.com <http://SECNetwork.com> through authenticated access from AT&T U-verse, Charter, Comcast, Cox, DISH, Google Fiber, Suddenlink, and members of the NCTC, NRTC and NTTC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2014...football-wr-rico-johnson.html?sp=/99/210/222/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 25, 2014)

Richt made it clear that the secondary remains the area of most concern heading into Saturday’s opener against Clemson. In fact, Richt said that during this past Saturday morning’s closed practice defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt “fired” two defensive backs off the varsity and sent them down to the scout team while promoting two others up from the scout squad.

“We still don’t know who’s gonna play and that’s an issue,” Richt said. “We’ve still got a long ways to go.”


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2014)

One game doesn't make a season but I sure did like what I saw in the second half of the Clemson game. That was domination on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2014)

This Kimbrough kid from IN hits like a freight train!!!
Glad to have #42!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 2, 2014)

All this talk of Gurly(I understand why) but lets not forget the game Leonard Floyd had Saturday. I like the way Pruitt used him in the game....


----------



## DSGB (Sep 2, 2014)

Floyd and Herrera both played well. That dime package with those two inside and Jenkins and Carter on the edge looked tough!

While the DBs gave up a few in the first half, they seemed to be in position most of the time. We'll just have to see how much improvement they show in two weeks.

Special Teams was solid all around! 

I think it's safe to say that the OL was pretty solid. They kept Mason upright and made some huge holes against a highly-touted Clemson D-Line.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 2, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> This Kimbrough kid from IN hits like a freight train!!!
> Glad to have #42!



I like his style.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 2, 2014)

nickel back said:


> All this talk of Gurly(I understand why) but lets not forget the game Leonard Floyd had Saturday. I like the way Pruitt used him in the game....



Floyd's a stud and Herrera is always around the ball...his play is key.  I love the package of Floyd, Jenkins and Carter on the field at the same time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2014)

Fenteng's season probably over.

http://www.macon.com/2014/09/24/3325506_fenteng-likely-to-miss-rest-of.html?rh=1


----------

